# WCF XXII - Lawful Oaths & Vows - Unobserved?



## Wayne (Nov 5, 2009)

People stop by the PCA Historical Center all the time to talk, and following something one patron said this morning, I come away with the conclusion that chapter 22 of the Confession, on Lawful Oaths and Vows, may be the least understood, least observed and applied section of the Standards.

Your comments and feedback? "What say you?"


[the patron was expressing dismay over some teaching he had heard in regards to marriage, so my conclusion does not reflect on him, but is a tangent from his comments]


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Wayne said:


> People stop by the PCA Historical Center all the time to talk, and following something one patron said this morning, I come away with the conclusion that chapter 22 of the Confession, on Lawful Oaths and Vows, may be the least understood, least observed and applied section of the Standards.
> 
> Your comments and feedback? "What say you?"
> 
> ...



I disagree. I'd think that a strict observation of the Lord's Day as defined in the WCF might come closer to being 'least observed and applied'.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 5, 2009)

> Westminster Confession of Faith
> 
> Chapter XXII
> Of Lawful Oaths and Vows
> ...


.


----------



## MW (Nov 5, 2009)

I tend to think it is a package deal -- they genuinely submit to the Confession or they do not. But on marriage, I know many people overlook the fact that the vow is made to God, not to each other.


----------

